# The FCC Wants to Blanket the Country in Free Wi-Fi



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Internet access is an essential need on par with education access, but at what point do regulators recognize that? When will government officials acknowledge that widespread, guaranteed access is essential to fostering growth in the country? Somewhat surprisingly, that time is now, as the FCC is now calling for nationwide free wi-fi networks to be opened up to the public.


More..


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

How did the FCC muscle themselves into wireless again? I really wish they would get out, leave it alone and let someone who understands the stuff to take over. The last thing we need is a bureaucratic organization like the FCC screwing a great idea up. 

Can you imagine calling the FCC for support? It would be better to leave it to cities or private organizations to work something out. Not to mention, the FCC never charges fairly. My landline was $15/ month, and the FCC fees tallied closer to $25. $25 when they provide nothing. The FCC will find someway to make their money back, and its not going to be worth it.


----------

